# $10/hr average difference Lyft Uber



## Jtc0304 (Sep 28, 2019)

Not driving Lyft anymore. It was clear that my average hourly rate seemed less. I looked at the numbers and my average hourly for Lyft is 14.97 and for Uber it’s 25.96. Last night a passenger was telling me that he was happy that he had gotten his Lyft ride for $17 since it was about to get busy. After dropping him off I looked to see what the pay out was and it was 7.85!!!! Are you kidding me?!?! I’d rather be at idle than take Lyft rides. Done.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Jtc0304 said:


> Not driving Lyft anymore. It was clear that my average hourly rate seemed less. I looked at the numbers and my average hourly for Lyft is 14.97 and for Uber it's 25.96. Last night a passenger was telling me that he was happy that he had gotten his Lyft ride for $17 since it was about to get busy. After dropping him off I looked to see what the pay out was and it was 7.85!!!! Are you kidding me?!?! I'd rather be at idle than take Lyft rides. Done.


What does your ratecard state as to what you are to earn?


----------



## Jtc0304 (Sep 28, 2019)

father of unicorns said:


> What does your ratecard state as to what you are to earn?


I don't know what the rate card is but. NOw there is a 20-25$ per hour difference between Lyft and Uber. Never driving Lyft again


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Jtc0304 said:


> Not driving Lyft anymore. It was clear that my average hourly rate seemed less. I looked at the numbers and my average hourly for Lyft is 14.97 and for Uber it's 25.96. Last night a passenger was telling me that he was happy that he had gotten his Lyft ride for $17 since it was about to get busy. After dropping him off I looked to see what the pay out was and it was 7.85!!!! Are you kidding me?!?! I'd rather be at idle than take Lyft rides. Done.


You're learning grasshopper


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Jtc0304 said:


> I don't know what the rate card is ...


How can you sign up to drive for ride share and not see what the pay will be?

My Lyft decal came off the windshield Aug 21 when the mileage rate was slashed 40%.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lyft is getting desperate, they had done another background check on me in 20 minutes.


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

About time, lyft is absolute trash.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Jtc0304 said:


> Not driving Lyft anymore. It was clear that my average hourly rate seemed less. I looked at the numbers and my average hourly for Lyft is 14.97 and for Uber it's 25.96. Last night a passenger was telling me that he was happy that he had gotten his Lyft ride for $17 since it was about to get busy. After dropping him off I looked to see what the pay out was and it was 7.85!!!! Are you kidding me?!?! I'd rather be at idle than take Lyft rides. Done.


Now your real training can begin


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Jtc0304 said:


> Not driving Lyft anymore. It was clear that my average hourly rate seemed less. I looked at the numbers and my average hourly for Lyft is 14.97 and for Uber it's 25.96. Last night a passenger was telling me that he was happy that he had gotten his Lyft ride for $17 since it was about to get busy. After dropping him off I looked to see what the pay out was and it was 7.85!!!! Are you kidding me?!?! I'd rather be at idle than take Lyft rides. Done.


------------------------------
There is a flaw in your logic. What applies today will change often and without notice.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> ------------------------------
> There is a flaw in your logic. What applies today will change often and without notice.


I fail to see a flaw in logic that says he gets $7 bux out of $17. That clearly shows Lyft has gotten greedy and that same ride on Uber was probably surging and paying double that if not more.. which is obvious why the customer was saying he was glad it was so cheap ...he had probably just looked it up on Uber seconds before and was quoted twice as much... Which is what the market demanded but LYFT is too sorry to actually charge accordingly.

You did the right thing drop them like a bad habit...


----------



## Sold My Soul For Stars (Dec 26, 2017)

In general, I have found that Lyft is harder to get back in good with. Whereas Uber, it may take a while but it generally can be done. When Lyft wants you gone, they want you gone and they make it obvious


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

68350 said:


> How can you sign up to drive for ride share and not see what the pay will be?
> 
> My Lyft decal came off the windshield Aug 21 when the mileage rate was slashed 40%.


I dont foresee Lyft remaining in business like this.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I dont foresee Lyft remaining in business like this.


Today Lyft announced they expect to be profitable by Q4 of next year.

They may be in business for a while, just not with intelligent drivers. Good thing quality and safety is not important!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Today Lyft announced they expect to be profitable by Q4 of next year.
> 
> They may be in business for a while, just not with intelligent drivers. Good thing quality and safety is not important!


That's as laughable as the new rates they rolled out in an attempt to get there...

Fact is those rates might just make them profitable. Only because they won't be losing money when they go out of business due to not being able to support their riders because they have no drivers left.


----------



## Sold My Soul For Stars (Dec 26, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Today Lyft announced they expect to be profitable by Q4 of next year.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

They can be profitable. .01c Eps is profitable and 1.00 eps is also profitable. It will be .01c profitable.?
It is like Jeff Bezos and a panhandler, both make money 
1 makes billions
And the other makes more than a U/l driver ?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Jtc0304 said:


> Not driving Lyft anymore. It was clear that my average hourly rate seemed less. I looked at the numbers and my average hourly for Lyft is 14.97 and for Uber it's 25.96. Last night a passenger was telling me that he was happy that he had gotten his Lyft ride for $17 since it was about to get busy. After dropping him off I looked to see what the pay out was and it was 7.85!!!! Are you kidding me?!?! I'd rather be at idle than take Lyft rides. Done.


Lyft's stock is rising because they and Uber are taking more from drivers.
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/22/lyf...profitability-year-earlier-than-expected.html


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Today Lyft announced they expect to be profitable by Q4 of next year.
> 
> They may be in business for a while, just not with intelligent drivers. Good thing quality and safety is not important!


I wont be driving for them unless they pay.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

if you drive for uber why would you drive for another offit that pay less? wouldn't you want to drive for company that pay more than Uber?
That's what I did/do.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SHalester said:


> if you drive for uber why would you drive for another offit that pay less? wouldn't you want to drive for company that pay more than Uber?
> That's what I did/do.


THATS WHY I DELIVER PIZZA.
PIZZA TOPS UBER.
UBER TOPS LYFT.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> THATS WHY I DELIVER PIZZA.


HopSkipDrive for me. Not sure why, but delivering food seems like too much work. Done with work, Retired from work.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SHalester said:


> HopSkipDrive for me. Not sure why, but delivering food seems like too much work. Done with work, Retired from work.


THE KIDS THINK YOU ARE SANTA CLAUS !

ALL I DO IS BRING IT.

MOMMA & DAD PAY FOR IT.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> THATS WHY I DELIVER PIZZA.
> PIZZA TOPS UBER.
> UBER TOPS LYFT.


Do they require U to dress as a Slice? ?
and do a funky dance at each address??


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> Do they require U to dress as a Slice? ?


No.
Thats the " other " pizza outfit.
They reek of Desperation !

But if it gets REALLY SLOW
i Will drive through neighborhoods with my rooftop sign on car.
It works believe it or not.

The. Desperate pizza place puts 3 people in bed of a truck in costumes with a bull horn.

It impresses no one.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> No.
> Thats the " other " pizza outfit.
> They reek of Desperation !


???


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Lyft's stock is rising because they and Uber are taking more from drivers.
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/22/lyf...profitability-year-earlier-than-expected.html


No it's rising because they went on national television and LIED saying they'd actually be profitable by end of year 2020... And the idiots buying stock actually believed them... Uber just rode LYFTs coattails...


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Today Lyft announced they expect to be profitable by Q4 of next year.
> 
> They may be in business for a while, just not with intelligent drivers. Good thing quality and safety is not important!


It's all lies. Lyft is a cash grab, will be gone by end of February. Remember my words. Ps: wasn't Uber supposed to have "flying cars" by now? I remember they raised a few billion on that promise.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> It's all lies. Lyft is a cash grab, will be gone by end of February. Remember my words. Ps: wasn't Uber supposed to have "flying cars" by now? I remember they raised a few billion on that promise.


I alway "remember the words" that pertain to Financial & Investment Advice from
Third party entry level transportation providers.

Lyft defunct end of February 2020✔
Thxs ‼?


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> I alway "remember the words" that pertain to Financial & Investment Advice from
> Third party entry level transportation providers.
> 
> Lyft defunct end of February 2020✔
> Thxs ‼?


Anytime pall ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

Having no issue with making 25+ per hr on lyft. So much business to be had. 
This week. $267 in 11 hrs


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Negg said:


> Having no issue with making 25+ per hr on lyft. So much business to be had.
> This week. $267 in 11 hrs


Wow, that's awesome! That's $24/hour, fantastic! Not quite 25+, but pretty close.

How long do you wait before your 1st ping? And when you are done, how long does it take you to drive home? In other words, from true start to true finish, was it just 11 hours?

How many miles did you drive, including to and from home? If your costs are equal to the Standard Mileage deduction then how much did your driving "cost" you? I'm sure your costs are lower than average, right? If your costs were zero AND you have zero depreciation on your vehicle, then I guess you get to keep 100% of that $24/hour.

Are you sure about that $24/hour pay you think you got?


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Negg said:


> Having no issue with making 25+ per hr on lyft. So much business to be had.
> This week. $267 in 11 hrs


Please only post Net earnings. It's false advertisement to new drivers.


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> THATS WHY I DELIVER PIZZA.
> PIZZA TOPS UBER.
> UBER TOPS LYFT.


I hate folding boxes


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> Anytime pall


Greenspan, it's "Pal" not "Pall" ✔
"_Remember my words" ???_


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Both apps lock you from 8 to 13 bucks an hour if your rate is 60 cents a mile, if you manage to do more, it doesn't really last long unless you hack, like me, I do 40 bucks an hour.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

gabesdaddee said:


> I hate folding boxes


I love it.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Greenspan, it's "Pal" not "Pall" ✔
> "_Remember my words" ???_


? pal. Remember. You're a fool.


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Wow, that's awesome! That's $24/hour, fantastic! Not quite 25+, but pretty close.
> 
> How long do you wait before your 1st ping? And when you are done, how long does it take you to drive home? In other words, from true start to true finish, was it just 11 hours?
> 
> ...


I live in Honolulu(waikiki to be exact). 75% my fare are within 2 miles of home. The airport is a mere 6.5 miles from waikiki. Waikiki/airport runs are $11ish, takes about 30 mins RT. I tend avoid the cluster ***** that is the airport staging lot till the airport is done fixing the exit. So 15 mins to the airport and 12 mins back. I can do this all day.
Since everyone hates lyft and pounds uber rides, this leaves me with non stop pings and 90% of the time someone in my queue on lyft.
I haul around happy go lucky tourist and happy locals. Just had a 15 ride consecutive tip run. 
App is always on. Love getting request for airport runs from waikiki while I'm at the airport. 
So far this week. 12:47 $335. $26.27 per hour. Oh I'm out of gas too, I could prolly squeak out another $10 before I get gas. Minus the gas $38 and I'm still pushing $24
Honolulu one of the best markets to drive in.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

Dekero said:


> I fail to see a flaw in logic that says he gets $7 bux out of $17. That clearly shows Lyft has gotten greedy and that same ride on Uber was probably surging and paying double that if not more.. which is obvious why the customer was saying he was glad it was so cheap ...he had probably just looked it up on Uber seconds before and was quoted twice as much... Which is what the market demanded but LYFT is too sorry to actually charge accordingly.
> 
> You did the right thing drop them like a bad habit...


Are you still getting multiplier X surge rates? In my area, they give a BS flat dollar amount to simply drive into a surging zone which gets added to your next ride. Instead of getting 1.5, 2.2 X etc, hit now works out to be an average of 1.1X over all surges. Complete crap!


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Jtc0304 said:


> Not driving Lyft anymore. It was clear that my average hourly rate seemed less. I looked at the numbers and my average hourly for Lyft is 14.97 and for Uber it's 25.96. Last night a passenger was telling me that he was happy that he had gotten his Lyft ride for $17 since it was about to get busy. After dropping him off I looked to see what the pay out was and it was 7.85!!!! Are you kidding me?!?! I'd rather be at idle than take Lyft rides. Done.


This is probably what happened....

https://uberpeople.net/threads/?-hey-lyft-thanks-for-the-28-pay-cut-?.346407/


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Jenga said:


> Are you still getting multiplier X surge rates? In my area, they give a BS flat dollar amount to simply drive into a surging zone which gets added to your next ride. Instead of getting 1.5, 2.2 X etc, hit now works out to be an average of 1.1X over all surges. Complete crap!


I get flat rates too


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

Depends heavily on bonuses offered in your market....I made $10/hr more with Lyft this week....$30/hr/Lyft vs. $20hr/Uber:


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

_"I made $3.75 an hour"_
*https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/mar/22/uber-lyft-ipo-drivers-unionize-low-pay-expenses*


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Jtc0304 said:


> Not driving Lyft anymore. It was clear that my average hourly rate seemed less. I looked at the numbers and my average hourly for Lyft is 14.97 and for Uber it's 25.96. Last night a passenger was telling me that he was happy that he had gotten his Lyft ride for $17 since it was about to get busy. After dropping him off I looked to see what the pay out was and it was 7.85!!!! Are you kidding me?!?! I'd rather be at idle than take Lyft rides. Done.


I smelled a rat the moment Lyft said they were doing us a favor by replacing the FARE $$$ amount on our app, with the EARNINGS $$$ amount on our app..

This was about 18 months ago. A few months later, regular passengers started telling me how sometimes they paid 30% to 40% more for the same trip, but there was no "Prime Time" notice. Apparently, Lyft was still doing "Prime Time", but hiding it from the passengers, and certainly not paying us additional money, when the passenger paid a higher than normal (aka Prime Time) fare.

After 3 years of Lyft, I'm ready for a change. But, I don't want to jump out of the frying pan into the fire. I'll read what others are saying in the sub-forums dedicated to other driver gigs, and find something better...an honest company.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

Hitchhiker said:


> Depends heavily on bonuses offered in your market....I made $10/hr more with Lyft this week....$30/hr/Lyft vs. $20hr/Uber:


Don't even know what bonuses are. Never seen or been offered one...


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Jtc0304 said:


> Not driving Lyft anymore. It was clear that my average hourly rate seemed less. I looked at the numbers and my average hourly for Lyft is 14.97 and for Uber it's 25.96. Last night a passenger was telling me that he was happy that he had gotten his Lyft ride for $17 since it was about to get busy. After dropping him off I looked to see what the pay out was and it was 7.85!!!! Are you kidding me?!?! I'd rather be at idle than take Lyft rides. Done.


Yup, make more with uber than lyft. Use to make about the same but Lyft abolished paying drivers the sure anymore. But uber does take a lot of money from drivers from their new surge format. 2 riders were saying they were paying $60 for 5 mile ride while i was getting the $15 amount plus the time and mileage ended up around $23 for me, but still 100% better than Lyft. This is how Lyft is trying to make their profits


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm hearing that not all drivers earn the same commission percentage on each fare.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

AllenChicago said:


> I'm hearing that not all drivers earn the same commission percentage on each fare.


Of course they don't! The % changes on each ride even for the same person. There's no way to compare apples to apples in this biz, especially when we're in the dark about rides until we pick up and fares are never confirmable.


----------



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

According to the rate card in my area Lyft pays 5 cents more per mile than Uber and the time rate is the same. However, since there's less pings on Lyft, Lyft may appear to pay less. But if Lyft's popularity were to rise and the rate remains as aforementioned, Lyft actually pays better. In reality, Lyft seldom pays better than Uber if you count the hours, there's simply more jobs on Uber.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I haven’t given a lyft ride since I got suckered into one of their dumb New Year’s Eve streaks. It probably cost me $100 in Uber surge that I could have made. I’m still kicking myself for that


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Jenga said:


> Of course they don't! The % changes on each ride even for the same person. There's no way to compare apples to apples in this biz, especially when we're in the dark about rides until we pick up and fares are never confirmable.


I'm referring to the percentage each driver agreed to upon contracting with Lyft. Are you saying that your PERCENTAGE (60% - 70% - 80%, etc.) changes???!!!


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

AllenChicago said:


> I'm referring to the percentage each driver agreed to upon contracting with Lyft. Are you saying that your PERCENTAGE (60% - 70% - 80%, etc.) changes???!!!


Yes, I am saying the % drivers get of the total amount paid by rider changes on EVERY ride. You have obviously not kept up with the changes to TOS. They don't use % anymore! They give a mileage rate, a per minut rate, and a pickup fee. That's it! The rest is theirs to keep. They no longer even tell us what the rider paid, so no way to figure it out (except using the Lyft pax app and seeing what the same ride would cost, but that doesn't take into account surge demand, or boost or whatever.)


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

If you're out of a job, free rides with lyft!


----------



## Pink Cerberus (Aug 28, 2019)

Lyft is a 💩 🕳.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Jenga said:


> Yes, I am saying the % drivers get of the total amount paid by rider changes on EVERY ride. You have obviously not kept up with the changes to TOS. They don't use % anymore! They give a mileage rate, a per minut rate, and a pickup fee. That's it! The rest is theirs to keep. They no longer even tell us what the rider paid, so no way to figure it out (except using the Lyft pax app and seeing what the same ride would cost, but that doesn't take into account surge demand, or boost or whatever.)


Apparently whatever Lyft changed over to as their calculation is the same as me keeping 80% of the fare. The 80% contract is what I signed up for in November 2016. I've not noticed any variation in compensation for taking people the same locations over the past 4 years.

That in itself is not good though, because the cost of driving and the cost of living are higher now than they were in 2016.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

AllenChicago said:


> Apparently whatever Lyft changed over to as their calculation is the same as me keeping 80% of the fare. The 80% contract is what I signed up for in November 2016. I've not noticed any variation in compensation for taking people the same locations over the past 4 years.
> 
> That in itself is not good though, because the cost of driving and the cost of living are higher now than they were in 2016.


Prove it.

Post a screenshot of one of your rides, showing exactly how much the pax paid and how much Lyft got.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Jtc0304 said:


> Not driving Lyft anymore. It was clear that my average hourly rate seemed less. I looked at the numbers and my average hourly for Lyft is 14.97 and for Uber it's 25.96. Last night a passenger was telling me that he was happy that he had gotten his Lyft ride for $17 since it was about to get busy. After dropping him off I looked to see what the pay out was and it was 7.85!!!! Are you kidding me?!?! I'd rather be at idle than take Lyft rides. Done.


I would think that looking like a
Russian spy from a James Bond movie might make more difference that which company you are driving for too


----------



## iAgree2b (Jun 19, 2019)

Jtc0304 said:


> Not driving Lyft anymore. It was clear that my average hourly rate seemed less. I looked at the numbers and my average hourly for Lyft is 14.97 and for Uber it's 25.96. Last night a passenger was telling me that he was happy that he had gotten his Lyft ride for $17 since it was about to get busy. After dropping him off I looked to see what the pay out was and it was 7.85!!!! Are you kidding me?!?! I'd rather be at idle than take Lyft rides. Done.


My husband and I decided to uninstall Lyft too, same reason!


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Prove it.
> 
> Post a screenshot of one of your rides, showing exactly how much the pax paid and how much Lyft got.


Where do you find this? I don't see it in the Lyft Driver's app anymore. Lyft removed that view in early 2018.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

AllenChicago said:


> Where do you find this? I don't see it in the Lyft Driver's app anymore. Lyft removed that view in early 2018.


EXACTLY. How would anyone know, if the information is NO LONGER AVAILABLE?


----------



## iAgree2b (Jun 19, 2019)

It's still easy to do the math, if you need to see the reality. Just use the rider app and create a ride to & from your rider's location. You'll know approximately what they were charged.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SHalester said:


> HopSkipDrive for me. Not sure why, but delivering food seems like too much work. Done with work, Retired from work.


Actually after 8 hours delivering pizza my body feels better than 8 hours doing rideshare. It forces me to get out and move around and I don't get stiff and sore. Much healthier, too. Just don't eat the mistake pizzas unless they're thin crust veggie...



AllenChicago said:


> I'm hearing that not all drivers earn the same commission percentage on each fare.


On any one trip the pax will be charged as much as uber or Lyft think they can get away with right then. And the driver will be paid as little as they think they can get away with right then. That may vary every 5 minutes. It also may vary between pax at the same time depending on their willingness to pay more and between drivers depending on their willingness to keep driving after being bent over the last few trips.

It used to be surge according to demand. Now it's how far up they think they can stick that splintery broomstick and still have a pax or driver around for the next round.


----------



## tylerin909 (Oct 9, 2017)

Driving for lyft is a joke. I been driving for 2 years. Drove 12 hours in the INLAND EMPIRE on Sunday 1/29/19, come home with with $60, joke. Funny there are some bullshit people who say they make hundreds per day.. I'm done.


----------



## iAgree2b (Jun 19, 2019)

We banned them too, about a week ago 😭 We work for $, except when on Lyft!


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I’ve tried pizza delivery too. What I didn’t like is being a grown man delivering pizzas. That was my number one issue.
And customers also try to stiff you there, sending children to pick up pizza. Because if they answer the door, they feel like they need to tip but if they send a child , they don’t have to. 
Contrary to what people think, you don’t get to eat wrong made pizza much because kitchen employees usually eat it and only sometimes put it out for drivers. But I did use my 50% discount though even so you have to get manager to come to register to give you the discount.


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Nov 17, 2019)

68350 said:


> How can you sign up to drive for ride share and not see what the pay will be?
> 
> My Lyft decal came off the windshield Aug 21 when the mileage rate was slashed 40%.


Yeah, seems like the norm, pay people a ton, get tons of others to join up and then screw them all. No fun just screwing a few. I was talking to a lady the other day who used to drive and she was saying how she would hang near this guys house on a Monday and get a 125 dollar. She told me the town and today I would get around 40 dollars for that trip. I'm sure this is not the bottom either. They are all cashing out their stocks and will eventually have to show more money coming in so I wonder wear that money will come from. I'm guessing more cuts.


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Nov 17, 2019)

7Miles said:


> I've tried pizza delivery too. What I didn't like is being a grown man delivering pizzas. That was my number one issue.
> And customers also try to stiff you there, sending children to pick up pizza. Because if they answer the door, they feel like they need to tip but if they send a child , they don't have to.
> Contrary to what people think, you don't get to eat wrong made pizza much because kitchen employees usually eat it and only sometimes put it out for drivers. But I did use my 50% discount though even so you have to get manager to come to register to give you the discount.


Go to the gym, lift weights, take pizza from kitchen scum.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2020)

68350 said:


> How can you sign up to drive for ride share and not see what the pay will be?
> 
> My Lyft decal came off the windshield Aug 21 when the mileage rate was slashed 40%.


My badge come off long ago and my AMP doesn't even work but I continue to get rides. Don't depend on those when we all now the passengers will careless.


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Nov 17, 2019)

tylerin909 said:


> Driving for lyft is a joke. I been driving for 2 years. Drove 12 hours in the INLAND EMPIRE on Sunday 1/29/19, come home with with $60, joke. Funny there are some bullshit people who say they make hundreds per day.. I'm done.


Well, you need to do Uber and lyft. Lyft sucks! Before the last update for uber it was non stop if you had uber lyft going and it was usually 80% uber. Now with the update it sucks, 70% lyft. But in the Inland Empire you can still make over 100 in 7 hours, not great but better then nothing. 100 dollars a day secures your freedom. Gives me the freedom to take a dump standing on my hands and going back to college.


----------



## don3rd1981 (Aug 16, 2017)

I couldn't help but notice that the driver I had tonight only got 4.60 for a 10.50 ride. What happened to lyft? Back when I was doing ride share they had a strict 25/75 split in favor of the driver.


----------



## iAgree2b (Jun 19, 2019)

Those days are gone👥 I had to stop driving for Lyft, I couldn't afford kt


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

It seems that Lyft is as shitty in the US as it is in Canada.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2020)

Mista T said:


> Today Lyft announced they expect to be profitable by Q4 of next year.
> 
> They may be in business for a while, just not with intelligent drivers. Good thing quality and safety is not important!


Who believes that? Even investors don't believe that, there are shorting the stock. It's all about facing off between Lyft and Uber and who will hold out the longest and who actually will get more capital investments when the time comes.


----------

